# Arrest Of Simranjit Singh Mann



## Suneet Kaur (Jun 14, 2005)

Again the highhandedness of police and Indian Government have come to light by the arrest of Simranjit Singh Mann in Sangroor. He has been accused of sedition following the demand of separate State for Sikhs.

The Central and State is obnoxiouly undermined the humble appeals of Sikhs. It is a very disgraceful for whole Sikhi community whereby Sikhs cannot even have a right to raise their voice and speak. 

But whose fault is this? Regretfully I would like to say that this is nobody's else faults but it is our own fault. We Sikhs are never united for a cause. We keep putting allegations on one another and these examples are not one but many. Our history and recent past quite examplify the instances whereby Sikhs never stood unified for any cause affecting Sikh community. 

If for any one noble cause Sikhs are united that will be itself Khalistan and whole world be proud of it and nobody can never raise their whip against Sikhs.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jun 14, 2005)

> If for any one noble cause [url="http://www.sikhphilosophy.com/sikhphilosophy/search/forum/38-1.html"]Sikhs[/url] are united that will be itself Khalistan and whole world be proud of it and nobody can never raise their whip against [url="http://www.sikhphilosophy.com/sikhphilosophy/search/forum/38-1.html"]Sikhs[/url].


 
Fateh Ji

What would be so special about it ?


----------



## singhaj (Jun 14, 2005)

Suneet Kaur said:
			
		

> We Sikhs are never united for a cause. We keep putting allegations on one another and these examples are not one but many. Our history and recent past quite examplify the instances whereby Sikhs never stood unified for any cause affecting Sikh community.


 

What "cause" would you like Sikhs to get united for.  The only cause you seems to be interested in is "Khalistan" cause.  Can you define other cause(s).

Thanks


----------



## parvati (Jun 16, 2005)

Reply to Suneet Kaur

* I comprehend what your saying fully well, of course we are not united as a Sikh community, maybe because we have so many different belifes, Like 

*Thaksale

*Nanakshahi

*Shromini Akali 

and most of them don't exactly get along do they, therefore we do not exactly get along. As you can see every Sikh goes about saying they want Khalistan, but the real quiestion is: How will we make Khalistan if we as a community don't even get along, right? And i do agree with Simranjit singh mann on all accounts. he is a great man.

Best regards

-parvati


----------



## Suneet Kaur (Jun 20, 2005)

Wahe Guru Ji Ka Khalsa Wahe Guru Ji Ke Fateh

To answer this question, What is so special about Khalistan, we should know the meaning of Khalistan? We all Sikhs are divided first into the cause of Khalistan itself without even understanding What is Khalistan?

The literal meaning of Khalistan is *The Sovereign Land,* or "Land of Khalsa" or Land Of Pure where no politician or anybody can make a mockery of democracy and secularity, where everybody is given right to speak and not arrested for merely giving a speech.

And this is the state where every individual visualizes but appears as a distant dream.

But unfortunately the advocates of Khalistan could not put the issue of Khalistan in right perspective, neither propagated in true spirit as a result Khalistan got a stamp of something to be hatred and despised, and advocates of Khalistan as dreaded terrorists.

And the result is that everybody witnessed before 1984 and aftermath. Of course politically Congress is a real culprit who divided the Sikhs and did not allow Khalistan moment to move in right perspective but we Sikhs are more at fault and examples of which are not few but many. The whole issue of Khalistan has been misused not only by Hindu fundamentalists but Sikh politicians too, who has only one main aim-to rule and amass wealth. Here we forget that Sikhs are not just in India but in whole world and therefore to create boundaries in India for Sikhs are sheer against the Sikh principles and Sikhi. 

Khalistan should be created but not within Indian boundaries but in whole world and for whole humanity. Sikhs should peacefully take a united front to create Khalistan within the hearts of the human race so that no Iraq incident is repeated again, no 1984 is repeated, no 9/11 incident is repeated and so on.......

This spirit of Sikhi is true Khalistan.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jun 20, 2005)

> Khalistan should be created but not within Indian boundaries but in whole world and for whole humanity. Sikhs should peacefully take a united front to create Khalistan within the hearts of the human race so that no Iraq incident is repeated again, no 1984 is repeated, no 9/11 incident is repeated and so on...


 
 :waheguru:


----------



## agape (Jun 20, 2005)

> Khalistan should be created but not within Indian boundaries but in whole world and for whole humanity. Sikhs should peacefully take a united front to create Khalistan within the hearts of the human race so that no Iraq incident is repeated again, no 1984 is repeated, no 9/11 incident is repeated and so on.......
> 
> This spirit of Sikhi is true Khalistan.


 
 ek ongkar sat naam

Creation of Khalsa is a myth, the state of khalsa - purity, justice is already here always has been. All that ever was needed was to allign ourselves to it.

This has always been the mission of the great individualities connect people back to their divinity which is here now, inside us all, present and our true natural self no effort is needed

Every aspect in our existence has an omnipresent as our minds quieten we begin to feel and see this as our minds quiten deeper levels it is natural to get in tune with it time to clear our minds of all negativity focus on love fill your heart and feel the divinity.

If our minds are still filled with whats right and wrong with the world 
how can we ever accept gods grace can we see peoples of all races as our brothers/sisters or are we still judging, critising their chosen way of life. our guru's died for their right to choose.

If we always questioning and supposing and preaching this that and the other thing how can we ever quieten our minds to experience divinity which is inherent within all of us. 

As long as we are creating this that or the other we are filling our minds with 'junk', how can we actually 'create'khalsa within ourselves.

Sitting where we are sitting can we truly see god in those who 'oppress' us
are we focusing our love to those who are our enemies. can we actually make these 'enemies' our friends. and in that sense are we actually destroying our enemies. can we love unconditionally in this age of kal yug. or are we just trying to change our external environment and hope one day someelse will sort our inner lives for us?

Create that state of khalistan inside your souls. fill your being with the love of akaal, the blessings from heaven. vibrate on name. clear you minds fill your beings with true unconditional love. sit back and witness the love and light of your being spread through the world vibrate touch the souls, picture in your minds eye what sat yug would be like. get in tune and feel the power vibrating to every person on the planet feeding their minds, bodies and spirits.
enlightening them as a cool breeze forfils your being on a hot day. in everything you do come from this place of unconditional love. then you can say you are a resident of khalistan. verything else is a myth.

The state of khalsa is not external to yourselves. it is your inner essence. your natural state. not a political state. be khalsa.


Agape.

Agape. Unconditional love. With this concept now at the centre of the world revolution. 

It is very important to have a clear understanding of what agape is. 

This is an attempt to share some ideas with you regarding this subject. hoping to stimulate some clarity regarding this beautiful concept.

Let’s start with some words of great individualities who have also tried to convey this concept.

No one's head aches when he is comforting another - Indian Proverb 

Am I not destroying my enemies when I make friends of them? - Abraham Lincoln 

Unconditional love is not like a business transaction. You do/give X or Y and get Z in return, no, it is more of a gamble. You have with no knowledge or expectance of return. You open your heart and give. Continue to give even to those who may not be worthy of it. Unconditional love has massive transformational powe . love is the greatest healer they say. But if the love is set by conditions of one should be treated or what is expected it strangles the very life we are trying to preserve and enrich. 


Eros is acquisitive, egocentric or even selfish; 

agape is a giving love. Eros is an unconstant, unfaithful love, 

while agape is unwavering and continues to give despite ingratitude. 

Eros is a love that responds to the merit or value of its object; 

while agape creates value in its object as a result of loving it...

Finally, eros is an ascending love, the human’s route to God; 

agape is a descending love, God’s route to humans...

-Anomynous




Clear distinction needs to be made between ‘I love you’ because of XY and Z and ‘ I love you’ because I have it in my heart to love. 

As one returns to their natural state this is becomes like a second nature. As one deepens into their spirit, realisation will become that this is and always has been their essential nature, the very nature of being. Love pouring into every direction from every direction. From the highest reaches of the universe through our own galaxy, to the mountain tops, and the streams that flow from their snow tops, spreading life to all corners of the globe. The sun beaming it’s love and light, giving life to all the plants, animals. Unconditionally, everything in balance and in harmony. 

Every animal, plant species get fed and sheltered everyday, we humans who have ‘intelligence’ ¾ of us starve and are homeless.

How, why? the lack of agape in the consciousness of the world and the lack of will nad vision to face and overcome these challenges ie. A trillion pounds spent on USA military per annum. £25bn to feed, educate and house all children in third world.

The concept of altruistic love is one that challenges the spiritual person to "love your enemies," or to "love without thought of return." It is a love that flows out to others in the form of compassion, kindness, tenderness, and charitable giving. - Sir John Templton


- and from the gospels

27 'But I say to you that hear, Love your enemies, 

do good to those who hate you, 

28 bless those who curse you, pray for those who abuse you.

29 To him who strikes you on the cheek, offer the other also; and from him who takes away your coat do not withhold even your shirt.

30 Give to every one who begs from you; and of him who takes away your goods do not ask them again. 

31 And as you wish that men would do to you, do so to them. 

32 'If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? For even sinners love those who love them. 

33 And if you do good to those who do good to you, what credit is that to you? For even sinners do the same. 

34 And if you lend to those from whom you hope to receive, what credit is that to you? Even sinners lend to sinners, to receive as much again. 

35 But love your enemies, and do good, and lend, expecting nothing in return; and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High; for he is kind to the ungrateful and the selfish. 

36 Be merciful, even as your Father is merciful. 

37 'Judge not, and you will not be judged; condemn not, and you will not be condemned; forgive, and you will be forgiven; 


38 give, and it will be given to you; good measure, pressed down, shaken together, running over, will be put into your lap. For the measure you give will be the measure you get back.'


Last but not least an extract from ‘The prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran.

Then said Almitra, "Speak to us of Love." 


And he raised his head and looked upon the people, and there fell a stillness upon them. And with a great voice he said: 


When love beckons to you follow him, 

Though his ways are hard and steep. 

And when his wings enfold you yield to him, 

Though the sword hidden among his pinions may wound you.



And when he speaks to you believe in him, 

Though his voice may shatter your dreams as the north wind lays waste the garden. 

For even as love crowns you so shall he crucify you. 

Even as he is for your growth so is he for your pruning.


Even as he ascends to your height and caresses your tenderest branches that quiver in the sun, 

So shall he descend to your roots and shake them in their clinging to the earth. 

Like sheaves of corn he gathers you unto himself. 

He threshes you to make you naked. 

He sifts you to free you from your husks. 

He grinds you to whiteness. 

He kneads you until you are pliant; 


And then he assigns you to his sacred fire, that you may become sacred bread for God's sacred feast. 

All these things shall love do unto you that you may know the secrets of your heart, and in that knowledge become a fragment of Life's heart. 


But if in your fear you would seek only love's peace and love's pleasure, 

Then it is better for you that you cover your nakedness and pass out of love's threshing-floor, 


Into the seasonless world where you shall laugh, but not all of your laughter, and weep, but not all of your tears. 

Love gives naught but itself and takes naught but from itself. 

Love possesses not nor would it be possessed; 

For love is sufficient unto love. 



When you love you should not say, "God is in my heart,"

but rather, I am in the heart of God." 

And think not you can direct the course of love, if it finds you worthy, directs your course. 

Love has no other desire but to fulfil itself. 

But if you love and must needs have desires, let these be your desires: 



To melt and be like a running brook that sings its melody to the night. 

To know the pain of too much tenderness. 

To be wounded by your own understanding of love; 

And to bleed willingly and joyfully. 



To wake at dawn with a winged heart and give thanks for another day of loving; 

To rest at the noon hour and meditate love's ecstasy; 

To return home at eventide with gratitude; 

And then to sleep with a prayer for the beloved in your heart and a song of praise upon your lips. 

-- Kahlil Gibran


----------

